# Uber 10 off discount with AutoZone



## BillUberX (Mar 29, 2016)

Does anyone had issues to use the Unber Discount Code with AutoZone?
I went tried today to 2 AutoZone stores in CT , they said the Dicount code # 996387 invalid .
Anyone get new code or any ideas where can I get correct code.
Thanks


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i was told that you need the go bank card from Uber for this discount to work at auto zone, i have tried using these discounts before and are all shenanigans or something you can get yourself like speed perks at advanced auto.

try Rock auto for the best prices on parts if you can wait for shipping


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

The code doesn’t actually work anymore anywhere. Even when it did work it would say 10% off and then show 0.00 on the discounted line. The clerks have the ability to apply any other 10% off if they want to button seems your local folks don’t want to.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BillUberX said:


> Does anyone had issues to use the Unber Discount Code with AutoZone?
> I went tried today to 2 AutoZone stores in CT , they said the Dicount code # 996387 invalid .
> Anyone get new code or any ideas where can I get correct code.
> Thanks


Psssst . . . little secret.

I just picked up a Ford Taurus at auction.
For a young guy i work with.
It needed hood strutts to hold hood up.

I called auto stores.
$26.00 each and it needs 2.
They have to order them . . .

I went online.
$16.00 for 2.
It will arrive at my HOUSE.
NO SALES TAX !

Beats 10% Discount on $52.00 plus 10% Tax.

Arrives in same amount of time.
( free shipping)


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Psssst . . . little secret.
> 
> I just picked up a Ford Taurus at auction.
> For a young guy i work with.
> ...


are they the same quality?asking for a friend


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> are they the same quality?asking for a friend


Exact same brand.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Last time I looked the code changed to 969236. The one store I go to just gives me 10% off manually. Less than a third of them use a code even when I give it to them. 
Advanced told me I needed a card for a discount but told the guy "we dont have cards"


----------

